# Hard to run



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 4-6-2 l&n 234 just got cleaned and lubed . It runs smoother than before but i still ahve a problem. It stops and go on certain spots on the track but will run if on high speed around the track . On slow speeds it may stop or studder on it . My track is new from jan, this year atlas code 83 starter kit. I clean it everyday with alcohol pads with each track side. I have a life like power pack 18v ac 16v ac . Its a small track with 2 inside point . One to pick up passengers the other is warehouse pick up . My other trains run good without any stopping at all . They are 0-4-0 / sw1300 switcher / and diesel locomotive too. At this point i dont know what to do ? Should i go with a big power pack or something else ?


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

How many spots do you have drops? Is the power from the power pack only go to the track in one spot? Also how big is this set up track wise?


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

*hard to run*

this is on 4x6 and yes only one spot for the power hook up on this kit . should i add more ?


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Try adding more power drops on the spots where it dies or studder. It mite be losing just enough power there to cause this. The reason it won"t it higher speeds is the momentum (spelling?) is propelling the train past dead zones. Just my thought.

Jake


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Try cleaning the track with alcohol and the a scotch bright pad. Also make sure each section of track is tightly connected. Sometimes the rail joiners fit too loose and do not make a good contact. Adding another power hookup will probably work also. it provides another path for power to flow so if you have a loose rail joiner it will feed power to the unconnected track from a different direction. All IMO; Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark

Since your other locos run smoothly around your layout and the
one has fits and starts, I'd guess it has power pickup problems.
When it runs at speed it recovers power before stalling, at a slow
speed forward motion does not carry it to good contact.

Does it's headlight go off when it stops? If so that is an
indication that it's losing power.

I'm not familiar with that loco but other posts on the forum
have suggested that there could be a bad connection between
the tender and the loco. Check the wheels of both
loco and tender for dirt. At the same time try to see the
brass or copper wipers that usually rub against the inside
of the wheels. These collect dirt and lint and fail to make
good contact.

I use a volt/ohm meter to check for continuity on the trucks.
Set it for reading ohms. Touch one wheel with a probe as you
touch another wheel on the same side. You should get a
reading on the meter. Do the same for each wheel on side A
then again for each wheel on side B. Any time you do not get
a reading there is a lack of power pickup on that wheel.
This assumes all wheel power pickup. 

And one last thought, if all else seems OK you may have
worn or dirty brushes in the motor.
Good luck

Don


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The steamer could also be drawing a bit more amperage than the life-like transformer can put out.

Do make all the checks as referenced above, first, then try a better transformer. I had that same issue with an IHC Steamer. Turned out to be the transformer for me.


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

*hard to run*

Well again we cant run this 4-6-2 train again . Got it back from the hoppy shop and cleaned again found grease on the wheels and runs good on there layout . But when i bring it back to my layout it stalls out every time on one or two spots . Just add two more feed wires because it was stalling out on the track . So i did what they told me what to do was add more feed wires and i did. Now the train stops one one feed wire hook up and oher spots on the layout as well. My other trains do just fine and do run better since i added more feeded wire to the track and dont stall out any more . So what do i do now ? This is getting very old with me . Do i buy another power pack on this or what ? My power pack is a life like 18v and 16v DC . Or do i sell what i have and get something else or find someone who can help me with this . Man i need help in a bad way . This has been going on for two months now. Any help at this point would be greatful thanks .


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Since it ran fine on the store's layout, the loco is fine. It has to do with power and track at your layout..

Can you borrow an MRC transformer?

How are you adding power drops? 

Did you solder the track connections?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If your other trains do run better since you added feeders,it indicates there was some track issue before,so this seems cured.Then if the "faulty" loco runs well on another layout,then there isn't much left...it seems obvious that your power supply isn't strong enough for this one.Voltage isn't enough,wattage is also an important value and it seems to be insufficient.Try connecting a very small (low current draw) in parallel with the track power,if it turns off when the loco stops,you'll have a definite answer...the power pack trips off.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Try to find a very small 12V bulb like in automotive applications,etc.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark

This loco is really something else. Beginning to look
like we need the Wizard of Oz to pull some of his miracles. 

The Forum guys have tossed out some really
good suggestions.

There is still one question or so that I have not seen answered:
Does the headlight go off when the loco stalls? And another:
Does the power pack circuit breaker open?
And still another: Are any other locos running at the time
this loco stalls? If so, What do they do at the stall point?

I saw something on another forum today...had not thot
of it before. A similar problem. Turns out the track
had somewhat twisted at one point...a spot with one rail
making a slight hump higher than the other...this caused some of the loco's
wheels to lift off the track losing electrical contact. No contact,
no power. No go. 

I still go back to the power pick up wheels. We now know they
are clean. And the loco runs on the LHS track. But stalls at
spots on yours. I have noticed that the wipers lose contact with
the wheels on my lighted coaches when there is a sidewise stress, such as you get 
going thru a turnout or around a curve. The wheels do move
sideways in the trucks. 

Another thing that I've seen; The weight of the loco causes a
loss of electrical conductivity at a joiner. 

Is there something unusual about your track where the loco
stalls? 

Hope something in here will help you keep on running.

Don


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

OK Ithink i found my problem with this train . Its my power pack . This is what ia have it's a life like 0.108a / 120 vac / 18v ac / 16 v dc . so what i thinking about is buying this model of a power pack . MRC TECH 2 locomotion 1500. It has this reading 120 vac / 60 Hz / Variable dc output - 20 vdc / 17 vac fixed accessories / 22 vdc fixed expansion . So what do you guys think about it ?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This will definitely get the job done...


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

*hard to run*

Well i went to go buy this MRCtech II 1500 and guess what . It does not work in reverse but does in forward. Good thing i did not buy this after they tested it on there track at the hobby store . Oh buy the way it was used for the price on it . But they would look at it and see if anything can be done . Until till then i have to use my old power pack which is a life like pack. Maybe better luck next time . So should i go with railpower 1300 pack instead ? Any comments woul be helpful thanks .


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

This is only dc power and only one train on this track only . This is a small 4x6 layout oval style with two inside tracks for pick up cars or a caboose. And yes the light goes out when the train stops in two points of the track , which has feed wires on there . Instead of one feeder wire to power this up there is 3 now. And i got 3 other trains to run on this with no problem except the 4-6-2 locomotive .nd this train has been cleaned 2 by the hobby shop . Maybe it time for a new train .? But the darn thing runs good on there track . I clean my track everytime i used my trains before i start running them.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a similar problem with one of mine. I'm pretty sure I just need to re-bend the contacts because it happens on a curve. I believe the contacts are being pulled sideways away from the wheels. If I find some time today I'll try it and let you know how it worked for me. I'm sure we're not alone with this problem.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark

Hutch is experiencing what I did...wheels lose contact with
the power pickup wipers when going around a curve, maybe in
a turnout, or possibly a slightly twisted section of track.

Since your light goes out when train stops it indicates one
of two things...wheel power pickup has failed...or there is
a short circuit. I think the pickup has failed. If it were
a short circuit any other loco running at the time would also stop.

I don't think there's anything wrong with your power packs
or the locomotive, it just needs some simple adjustment. 
The work is finding what is losing contact. Can you see the
brass or copper wipers that rub on the back of wheels? If
you turn over both loco and tender and move the wheels
sideways do the wipers lose contact with the wheels. If so
a slight bend of the wiper will restore constant contact. The
slotted end of a soldering tool does this nicely or a long nose.

I don't know anything about this specific loco. Others have
said they have had stalling when the tender/loco connection
fails. Some use the actual coupling as a power conductor.
Have you checked for that? 

Don


----------



## Djsfantasi (Mar 19, 2019)

Cleaning with alcohol is the problem here. To get better operation, either clean with contact cleaner or Wahl Clipper Oil. Not alcohol on a regular basis. Except for an initial cleaning to remove scenery adhesives, IPA should never be used to clean track.

Many modelers clean too much. It strips lubrication, attracts dirt to the track and affects operation. A few drops of oil and a cleaning car regularly run in a consist is all that is needed.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

This thread is 8 years old. Good advice though.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Glad you pointed out the thread OP date ! I almost got in yet another power-fail misery-mystery !!


----------

